# Minor repairs to Hvy Wt. pass cars



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We were moving some of our pass cars around that still are kept in their boxes, and found a couple of them had something rattling around in them. 
Well... found some of our people that was standing up came unglued, and some headrests pads were off on top of the seats. 
Now fixed have fixed them and check out anything else that was wrong..










Darn..I forgot to notice the sign on the Rest room door. "Out of order." Looked in side and seen this on next photo.










For some reason in some countrys, they don't know what a rest/bath room sink looks like or maybe never used one. .lol. Ours was glued in upside down. 
I had to take a small saw blade to get it out.. 
Not this time, but unusual they have very little glue on any things. Kind like a hit and miss, or dab here or there. lol. 












Now have it glued in, right side up, installed piping on. I put the sink on a small angle to be able to get in and out of the rest room. Still got to get the mirror up yet.











Now just need to get the sign off the door due to a line is waiting for the rest room and no other cars are hooked up to get to any other rest rooms at the moment. 

Guess now.... we need to go to the next pass car box and see what is making noise in that one.

Are we having fun yet? Not sure, but must be...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that that sink was from Tony W, it is supposed to be upside down north of the equator.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Noel
now you need to put in a clear window and a women standing shaving her arm pit (from emperor of the north)

Dick


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Clear air turbulance from the turn of the century! Nice car. I wish I would have bought the Sante Fe line instead of the Daylight Hevyweights, it would be much easier to overpaint SP on the more correctly painted car for SP.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Your toilet seat is on backwards too.

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Your toilet seat is on backwards too.
> 
> Greg


I seen that, but then all of my Hvt Wt. cars tolets seats are the same way I noticed. LoL. like I said.. across the pond they don't use these items I guess so not to sure what they are maybe used for. In some contrary's, I seen when in svc. that some just use the front yards as they make a quick stop strolling down there streets. laf.
So guess pass are going to have to get use to them the way they are..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, they were always assembled wrong. Remember the freight car floors in backwards? Was that way for 8 or 9 years, finally corrected, and then Kader bought Sanda Kan and they went back backwards?

The secret was finally found out though, but I ain't telling ha ha.

Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That's pretty bad when you can't glue a sink in right!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

its all just water over the dam now
Dick


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Dick413 said:


> its all just water over the dam now
> Dick


Yup your right Dick... So we left the OUT OF ORDER sign on the door.. Someday we with get back to the toilet seat repair and get it back right. Then finish up the plumbing on the sink.. lol.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems like the restroom fixtures are correct in my Sierra passenger cars.

Wait!  I forgot that my cars are so old that they were made in South Korea! Guess that 'splains it.

Oh well, hate it that you have had so much trouble with the heavyweight rest rooms. At least they are corrected now.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Clive Elesmore (Jan 13, 2008)

My Pennsylvania Heavyweights are all boxed up in the roof of the garage (have been the last 7 years), I wonder what I am going to find when I finally retire and start to look at this stuff.

I thought the Chinese always wanted to leave the seat down so their good luck and money would not slide away down the U bend.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*Diner*

Good work on the interiors. Here are a couple of pics of the diner I used to have and outfitted. 


















JimC.


----------

